# 78 Vodaloz Divers & Cnrhan 3Aka3 Mo Cccp Divers ,market Price ?



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

this is my first post on the site aprt from saying hello.

i have been offered these two russian divers watches and wondered what there actually worth

vodaloz with papers stamped 1978 and box

cnrhan ? 3aka3 mo cccp with the two crown covers i think one is a pressure adjustment ?

sorry about the pics i struggled to upload them


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

These sort of Divers I know little about I am afraid, except talk that there are very poor copies around

see eBay link

http://reviews.ebay.com/Beware-Of-Russian-Zlatoust-Divers-Watch-AKA-Amphibia?ugid=10000000001405144

Not sure this will help you, but welcome again BTW

I am sure someone with more experience with these watches will reply

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Here's a couple of links regarding the Zlatoust Vodolaz with lots of info:

The original thing: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/original-zlatoust-diver-1950s-573092.html

The remakes: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/zlatoust-vodolaz-diver-435144.html

Cheers!! :russian: :russian:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

clockworkorange said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> this is my first post on the site aprt from saying hello.
> 
> ...


It looks like you've been offered a pair of 'tourist divers'. The word around the forums is that these were made by some unknown enterprise located in or around St Petersberg. They certainly are not geniune Zlatoust-made 191ChS service-issue dive watches. The 1978 papers are a common feature of these replicas. The water-resistance rating claimed by the papers is not to be trusted. The good news is that both these watches have the appearance of the kind of replicas actually made in Russia rather than in Ukraine, China or Switzerland (hello Invicta!), and both probably have genuine Russian movements, although neither correct for this type of watch.

The genuine 191ChS has an all-steel case (never chromed brass as in the tourist divers), no decorative embellishments on either the dial or the back, no second hand, no crystal-guard, and the movement is a big 43mm Type-1 pocket-watch movement.

In the examples pictured, the watch with the subdial probably has a 36mm Molnija 3602 pocket-watch movement. The twin-crown model is marked 'Signal' so it's a fair bet that it has a Poljot 2612.1 alarm movement. The crown at 2 should operate the alarm function.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for your advice





Chascomm said:


> clockworkorange said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


 thanks for all the advice ,sounds like there not worth nowhere near the 400 he was asking for them !


----------

